# Recommended Vinyl for a Nylon banner



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all --

I have 30+ yards of a heavy nylon fabric rolls laying around from some duffle bags we've sewn up. I would like to cut it into 10' segments, & sew it up into some banners and 'letter them up' with a vinyl cutter.

Im wondering if anyone can suggest the best vinyl for a heavy 100% nylon?

The banners will be taken outdoors and set up at sporting events during the summer for a couple of days at a time, then brought back in and stored for the winter.

wondering which vinyl will stick well to nylon ( as opposed to vinyl banner blanks) and also be "rollable" for winter storage. 

Any thoughts, experiences with nylon?

tnx
D


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I would not put sign vinyl on it.. as it will not stick.. You should prolly get a heat applied vinyl that is made for nylon.... I know there is some out there that you can apply with a heat gun for things like this .. so that you dont need a big heat press..

Regular sign vinyl will not last on this type of material..


Ooo and when storing any type of banner wither it is sign vinyl or heat pressed.. always roll it with the design to the out side not inside.. that way the vinyl will stay stuck.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

I have used Stahls Gorilla-GRIP film. This is made specifically for nylon, satins and other low-temp cloth material that other vinyls can not handle.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

HuMJohn said:


> I have used Stahls Gorilla-GRIP film. This is made specifically for nylon, satins and other low-temp cloth material that other vinyls can not handle.



Thanks for the heads up. Does the Gorilla grip stand up well to a fair amount of abuse? Also, I dont have a heat press near big enough to press the cut vinyl to the banner. Do up know if gorilla grip be appiled with a heat gun as mystysue noted?

tnx for the tip on gorlilla grip.

d


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

The only way I used this stuff was to press it with a heat press.
Since you are thinking of cutting the material up and then applying lettering to them, would a single (or two or three) letters fit in your heat press, at one time? If so, then apply one (two or three) letters at a time. Slow, but will get the job done.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Thermoflex Extra is the best that I've found for nylon materials. I've used it on everything from nylon mesh jerseys to heavy horse blankets with no problems. It's a bit thicker than Thermoflex Plus because of the thick adhesive it uses, but I doubt you will ever need to worry about it letting go (which would be your main concern with outdoor banners).


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you would be better off if you just purchased a blank banner and used sign vinyl.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree David, it would be cheaper to purchase the banner material and use standard sign vinyl then it would be to use that material they have and use heat press vinyl.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> I agree David, it would be cheaper to purchase the banner material and use standard sign vinyl then it would be to use that material they have and use heat press vinyl.





motoSG said:


> I think you would be better off if you just purchased a blank banner and used sign vinyl.


tanks all for the suggestions.

Well the point of using the fabric I have on hand is that it matches the teams colors exactly (who contracted the duffel bags). I wanted to toss them a 'freebie" banner or 3 to say thanks for the bag order, but if the vinyl is going to be a b%tch to attach or not stay on well, it's not worth attempting.

Something tells me the vinyl banner material won't be available in a pastel purple color --- but hey, maybe it is.

Buying blanks is probably a bit silly for a guy who has a seamstress sitting around w/o much to do a couple of hours a day... ;o)~

Any decent sources of rolled vinyl banner materials sold by the yard?


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 11, 2008)

you can get scrim banner from fellers. unless you have a pretty decent (read:heavy duty) sewing machine, I wouldn't attempt it. I tried it on some scrap material I had lying around & it broke even my heavy duty needles. after that I just buy mine prefabbed from fellers. personal favorite is any thing with webbing reinforced hems. They seem to lay almost as flat as a heat welded banner.


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> I agree David, it would be cheaper to purchase the banner material and use standard sign vinyl then it would be to use that material they have and use heat press vinyl.


The low cost of vinyl banner sold by the roll and the low cost of vinyl, might make the nylon seem cost prohibitive. A 34" banner costs only about $2.00 a foot with the vinyl.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

Rickster58 said:


> The low cost of vinyl banner sold by the roll and the low cost of vinyl, might make the nylon seem cost prohibitive. A 34" banner costs only about $2.00 a foot with the vinyl.


The nylon's free, a pastel color that-- as far as I know-- isnt available in vinyl, and already leaning in a corner collecting dust. It cost 2.68 a yard for 45 inch goods. So pricewise for cost of goods, it's actually quite a bit cheaper than vinyl. Flower & Moto are specifically taking 'cost of labor' for vinyl on nylon is much higher than vinyl on vinyl.

Turns out you can use a heat gun to apply some of the vinyls to nylon. Im just not sure how durable that will be and probably won't take the risk without someon to confirm it would last at least a couple of years before failure. 

As noted in OP, the banners would just be a "freebie" thank you gift for $5K+ order of bags that were custom designed, and sewn. Nothing worse than a thank you gesture that seems 'cheap' or just an 'after thought', if you get my drift. Probably better to go with a gift certificate to Chili's or something. ;o)~


----------

